# Nu-Stock Product??



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 1 year old gsd, and he is nibbling, biting, and scratching his self and he is starting to loose his hair. The vet says it some kind of allergy but we have done any testing yet, but will be doing so soon. I was wondering if any one has heard of thise product and what they think about it if they do?


Has anyone ever heard of the product Nu-Stock? I have some of that and it is for everything. I opened it up and it smells awful but it says that it will treat all of this:

ring worms, Red mange, Hot spots, Ear mites, Deep wounds, demodectic mange, sarcoptic mange, walking dandruff, scabies, screw worms. 

it says non toxic and safe for all animals. it is garanteed to work. the treatments that i wrote is for dogs. but is for all animals. its a product made by pierce. its like putty but you mix it with baby oil to thin it.

your suppose to rub it all over there body every 2-3 days. Its like $35.00 for a 12oz. tube.


----------

